# Pickers, mushroom season



## Dahloaf223 (Sep 1, 2017)

I did a couple seasons attempting to pick edible mushrooms on the west coast. It was more fun than profitable. It is addicting though, like a treasure hunt. I have been wanting to head out for it again, probably going to this year in the more northern areas of the west coast, might hit op the winter pick though at the end of the season further south, since that's where I got my intro to it. Hit me up with stories, I'll update when
I'm out there if anyone wants to meet up. Edit: FYI still probably a while til those rains come in.


----------



## Will Wood (Sep 2, 2017)

Are you living on a boat? How do you get involved/connected with mushroom picking?


----------



## Dahloaf223 (Sep 2, 2017)

Will Wood said:


> Are you living on a boat? How do you get involved/connected with mushroom picking?



It's either something to do in your free time, or following the season as it progresses down from Alaska, BC, down to southern or. For the fall varieties.

Oh yeah I lived on that boat with two others. Fun while it lasted.



Will Wood said:


> Are you living on a boat? How do you get involved/connected with mushroom picking?


----------



## OutsideYourWorld (Sep 2, 2017)

Lots of it going on during the treeplanting season around prince george, British Columbia. So May'ish to late June?


----------



## Tude (Sep 3, 2017)

Always wanted to get more into the mushroom area - totally interesting, love the foraging too.


----------



## Dahloaf223 (Sep 3, 2017)

OutsideYourWorld said:


> Lots of it going on during the treeplanting season around prince george, British Columbia. So May'ish to late June?



Nice. Yeah the Fraser seems like a beautiful area. I'm sure you'll have some pickers in the fall. We'll see if I make it that far. I kick myself for not doing a planting crew when I was aimless after college.


----------

